# Cheap starter Olympic weight set recommendations please!!



## SkwattyJallopy (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi chaps

Just getting going on a 5x5 type program and have decided I really need to get a proper Olympic barbell set rather than my little 5' regular Weider bar. My background is that I'm 5' 8" with a smallish build so not a big guy like most of you but just want to get a bit bigger and stronger!! I can currently press over 40kg for 5 reps, over 70kg bench, and maybe 80kg squat - so not weak but not very impressive either!!

I asked the question elsewhere and the response was to spend £300 on a top class barbell - I do tend to spend and get the best, however, just at present my circumstances mean that I'm really short of cash and so can't consider such an outlay - I need to get the bar and weights for no more than £250 - then in the future I can happily upgrade the bar when I'm able to. When I said I couldn't afford £300 the conversation kind of ended and I got no more help!

I saw that Decathlon do a 140kg set for £180 - but apparently this will be rubbish, so then I found these:

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-145kg-olympic-cast-barbell-kit.php

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic_weight_sets/bodypower_145kg_olympic_weight_set_/8930_p.html

These are more expensive, but I have no idea if they're better than the Decathlon set....or still just rubbish!!

You can probably tell that I really don't know whether a 'rubbish' barbell is going to stop me having productive workouts (particularly at low weights). Is either Bodymax or Bodypower better than the other?

I suppose a further option would be to get a slightly pricier bar say just enough weights to make a 100kg squat possible?

Any advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Is there a reason you don't just join a gym?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If your willing to get better gear in the future, there is nothing wrong with getting something cheap now, it will be a long while before you notice any problems with the cheap stuff. they are only no good when u start lifting major weight. As long as its olympic stuff you will be fine, i would definately save up for a power rack aswell if u have got the room.


----------



## SkwattyJallopy (Oct 1, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> Is there a reason you don't just join a gym?


Yeah, I've converted the garage into a gym, it has a decent bench, power tower (don't laugh!), squat stands, even a big mirror......it's just that my weights are the crappy Weider ones I had from 15 years ago.

I find it both convenient and motivating to work out at home.


----------



## SkwattyJallopy (Oct 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> If your willing to get better gear in the future, there is nothing wrong with getting something cheap now, it will be a long while before you notice any problems with the cheap stuff. they are only no good when u start lifting major weight. As long as its olympic stuff you will be fine, i would definately save up for a power rack aswell if u have got the room.


Cheers for that.

Is there any good reason to favour either the Decathlon, Bodymax or Bodypower set?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i woudlnt of thought any difference to be honest


----------

